# Jigsaw Blades



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What is the best Jigsaw blade to cut wood for slingshots ?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, pretty much any jigsaw blade that is made to cut wood will do so adequately. But if you want brands, Black and Decker, Bosch, even Draper or Silverline will do the job.
And also if you have a DIY shop near you then you can probably get some there. Just make sure it says on the packet that they can cut wood.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.vermontamerican.com/Products/productdetail.html?CID=358

I use the 13 teeth to the inch.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

before i had my bandsaw i use to use jigsaws all the time, i find that to turn the corners correctly u need the narrow ones, when looking at the blade sideways on its about 3mm wide, i find this works great to take tight turns, john


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a Bosch scroll saw blade in my B&D jigsaw with 20 TPI.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> I use a Bosch scroll saw blade in my B&D jigsaw with 20 TPI.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Links pls


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I use a Bosch scroll saw blade in my B&D jigsaw with 20 TPI.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Links pls 
[/quote]

I picked them up at a local Home Depot in Canada. Here is the link to the product. An American Home Depot should have them too.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/jigsaw-blade-t101ao-pkg-of-5/948057

I'm not sure where on "earth" you are located but here is a UK link. (second blade)
http://www.uk-jigsawblades.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d1_Bosch-Jigsaw-Blades-for-Wood.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I picked them up at a local Home Depot in Canada. Here is the link to the product. An American Home Depot should have them too.
> http://www.homedepot...pkg-of-5/948057
> 
> I'm not sure where on "earth" you are located but here is a UK link. (second blade)
> ...


Thanks for the links


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You won't go wrong if you get Blu-Mol Scroll Jig Saw Blades, but whatver you get be sure to get what is termed Scroll so you can easily make those turns.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Darrell. I will be buying a jig saw and will look for that blade.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

well i use makita blades but any wood bits will work but name brands are best


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got great results out of all those mention above. As said before make sure they are Scroll Saw blades since they are designed to make circles and curves.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sadly my jigsaw was lost during house repair (may be stolen)


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Get back to basics and get yourself a coping saw with some classic eclipse blades! Personally find it much more satisfying to use handtools when the opportunity arises!

Eddie


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i used blades that were not supposed to cut tight curves but i still managed to get a nice slingshot out of it. but i will get a scrollsaw later on. i used a coping saw before but i keep making one mistake of having one fork small and one large.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i use one that has tiny teeth and its thin both sideways and thickness , i find they cut faster and easier than thicker ones


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> I got great results out of all those mention above. As said before make sure they are Scroll Saw blades since they are designed to make circles and curves.


Has to be a scroll (thin) blade for curves and you'll go through 5 'cheep' ones per expensive one. Your better off buying a two pk of high quality blades than going for a ten pk of crappy ones. the cheeper ones wont do as good a job, will frustrate you and bugger up your work in which case you'll have to start again which REALLY sux...


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Rapier is almost definitely right, not had this experience with jigsaw blades as I don't own one, but it's true of almost all blades and bits, they seem like a bargain, but there's two golden rules to follow when buying tools:

1. You get what you pay for.

2. If it seems to good to be true, It is too good to be true.


----------

